# Epiphany Hollow Body



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

For those more spiritual forum members …
It should probably be called Holy Body 🙂


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

I think you mean "Holy Body"! I saw that ad, too (London area guy as well). Funny!


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Shawn B. said:


> I think you mean "Holy Body"! I saw that ad, too (London area guy as well). Funny!


Yes .. corrected!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh, the irony of making a spelling mistake in a post that’s making fun of someone for making a spelling mistake.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Oh, the irony of making a spelling mistake in a post that’s making fun of someone for making a spelling mistake.


I wasn’t making fun of a spelling mistake (English is my second language). This was for sure a spell check interference. I just thought that Epiphany for sale was funny. 
Have a nice day


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Likely autocorrect. They don't check afterwards


----------

